# Jessabella's journey



## jessabella

Well I thought I would just jump in there and start a diary as well. I have been lurking and reading for about a year on this forum but only posted I think once or twice..something like that..not sure..

I currently have a proper diary online but its pretty lengthy and more detailed..its more just putting emotions down but there is no feedback. I thought it would be great to get feedback and support whilst going through the process. So I think I will just post bits of the journal and well other things here..because here I'm sure many of you will understand the feelings and process I will be going through.

so anyway....
DH and I have been TTC for about 3 years ... Never tried IVF though...we moved to UK from Australia about a year ago with thoughts about adopting. This is when I started to research and read read read. Early this year I decided to receive information from the LA and VA. We knew we would be moving out of London so decided to wait until we moved before actually taking another step further.
After finally talking to the LA ...we were told that we would have a good chance in adopting a small child as we were mixed race and since I am a housewife and previous child development and experience with children and youth we should have no problems. But we then found out how slow our LA was when they didn't return three calls or emails and once we finally got in touch with someone we were told there would be an information meeting sometime in May. They would let us know if we could attend and if there weren't enough people it would be cancelled. They also advised us that they had no idea when the next prep course would be, but most likely in a few months or so..depending on how far we were willing to travel to attend  . 
We were excited to get the ball running but was so disappointed with how disorganised they were and felt that we may get lost within the system somewhere. 
I'm not sure why I returned to the BAAF search engine but I did and found another VA that I had not seen before. I had a visit on their website and discovered they had an Information event that following Friday...this was last week by the way...
I sent them an email and they promptly called us the next day and asked loads of questions about us, who we are, why we ant to adopt and what specifications we had to the type of child we wanted to adopt. After all was said and done she said she would ring us back to see if they had room in the information event for us. About 2 hours later she called and asked us to attend. 
So Friday we went to the VA which was fairly close to us...the meeting went for about 2 hours and was informative..but 98% of the information I had already learned myself from just personal research (I'm a bit of a research freak..always have been)
The things that I did learn was about the fantastic post adoption support they had and the department they had dedicated to this. They also had the director for post adoption attend and speak with us as well as an adopter to talk about her process. DH wasn't impressed by her as she adopted nearly 2 years ago and he wanted to hear form someone who was more recent. 
Anyway the meeting was great..including the yummy snacks  They gave us a gift bag filled with loads of information and trinkets..etc etc.
Then they asked the group who was serious about following on. We filled out an evaluation and a form if we were interested in going further. They thing told us when their preparation group was..as if we were seriously interested we should get those particular dates off work. I didn't really like that it was spread over four weeks...I would rather get if over and done with in one week..but it is what it is..and DH actually preferred it this way..and at least he only need to take one day off a week for three weeks as the first session is on a Saturday..weired 

So we have assured the manager (as we sat with her for awhile chatting and asking questions) that we would be moving on and have done our research..that we are not stuffing around..etc ...she got the hint and said someone would call me this week to make an appointment to come round to our house. She then said that we would then go to prep group in June which would lead to HS sometime in August as we would be assigned a SW directly after the group is over.

So this is were we are now...and very excited to get this meeting going with the SW who come around to the house..but we are nervous too..dint know if I should make her yummy biscuits or not... (I always make pepole biscuits when they come round)...but we just started a new diet..which coincidently doesn't allow yummy items such as biscuits.. 

oh by the way I'm just going to add the link to my longer more emotional adoption blog  in case anyone wants to read...
http://journeytobeamum.wordpress.com/

/links


----------



## Camly

just wanted to say welcome    and look forward to hearing all about ur journey x x x x


----------



## jessabella

thanks camly!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck on your journey xxx


----------



## jessabella

Thanks Bee bee


Well things don't seem to be moving along so much at the moment. Havent heard from the VA but I will be ringing them first thing monday morning to stay on their butts. This weekend has been interesting because all I can think about is how inexperienced I am. I mean everyone I speak to say that we have much more experience than they did before parenthood...and my previous career was adolescent developement and youth work...I have worked a lot with children of all ages..
But what I think about all day is ..oh how I need cabinet locks, and gates for our french doors...oh and plug protectors..and a I didn't even know if our smoke detector was working or not. Now every time something falls on the floor I have a habit of sweeping the floor because I'm so obsessed with keeping the house dirt free...so when we have a crawling baby they don't accidently swallow something...
I have no idea what has gotten into me...goodness me...I suppose it's a phase that my mind has gone into to prepare me..but hubby thinks im gone crazy and mostly laugh.
It feels like all we do is talk about baby this and baby that..and 'will this be different'...and 'how will we manage this'....
But hubby is so surprising with his responses about how he plans to change his routines and what his plans are with taking care of the little one. It has really made me excited to see him become a father...
Anyway that's my little update for now!! more later!


----------



## jessabella

well I have been away...but for a very good reason I promise. I have been very ill for the past two weeks and thought it was becaues I needed more water and get back on metformin..well turns out some how I am pregnant..the doctors cant even figure this one out! It was never meant to happen they keep saying but we are so over the moon!! Still cant believe it and praying that it doesnt miscarry. I seem to be a high risk pregnancy....so all adoption things will be put on hold for the moment as it looks like our focus will be on our little grown bean inside at the moment...I think we will definantly be picking this back up after are settled with a toddler or a little older!! Who knows! Thakns for all the support everyone!!


----------



## Camly

OMG!!!! many many congrats!!! so pleased for u.

heres to a happy and healthly pregnancy. keep us posted  x x x xx x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Congratulations xxx


----------

